# Have you planned your funeral?



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

My oncologist is moving me to another cancer therapy which makes me contemplate my mortatlity. I've been thinking about songs at my funeral? Have you chosen any for yourseelf or a loved one?

Eric Idle says this is the most played song at funerals in the UK:







What have you chosen? Irreverent choices are welcomed as well.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Of course, Eric Idle would say that. It was ... sorry, can't quite think of the word I want to say. 

No, haven't contemplated songs at my funeral as I do not wish a service.

Good luck with your treatment.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Thinking of you during your treatment. Yes, I know songs that I want at my funeral. I also want to be cremated. And my ashes kept or scattered. I am not asking my family to pay 5K for a coffin or 2K for a place to store an urn. 

Here's one song I know I want:


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Good luck with the new treatment.

No songs for me, cremate me and throw the ashes of the GWB.

This cover of Forever Young always stirs up funeral-ly emotions in me. Strangely not the original.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Yes! I have several Methodist hymns listed in my notes section in my iPhone that I dearly love!

Mandatory hymn is And Can It Be That I Should Gain.

The others are: Precious Name, This Is My Father's World, Blessed Assurance, He Leadeth Me, Standing On The Promises, I Know Whom I Have Believed In, Great Is Thy Faithfulness, and All Hail the Power of Jesus Name!*


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

arbitrator said:


> *Yes! I have several Methodist hymns listed in my notes section in my iPhone that I dearly love!
> 
> Mandatory hymn is And Can It Be That I Should Gain.
> 
> The others are: Precious Name, This Is My Father's World, Blessed Assurance, He Leadeth Me, Standing On The Promises, I Know Whom I Have Believed In, Great Is Thy Faithfulness, and All Hail the Power of Jesus Name!*


Be thankful Beulah Land is not on that list. Baptist seem addicted to Beulah Land. I have stated firmly that if someone tries to play or sing that at my wedding, I will come out of the grave or the urn and throat punch them.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Speaking of hymns, one that I learned at Vacation bible School would be considered these days.

That is:

Jesus loves the little children.
All the children of the world
Red, yellow, black white
They are precious to his sight........


Anyone want to rewrite that?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

personofinterest said:


> Be thankful Beulah Land is not on that list. Baptist seem addicted to Beulah Land. I have stated firmly that if someone tries to play or sing that at my wedding, I will come out of the grave or the urn and throat punch them.


*It's not one of my faves either!

I received Salvation in a small Southern. Baptist Church up in East Texas while I was an undergrad in college! In that time, I never remember singing that particular hymn!

Raised Methodist, the hymns that I chose are not sad liturgical ones. 

I just want the grand pipe organ to help blare out the sheer beauty of the hymns!

And whoever chooses to attend can supply the beloved lyrics from either the pew hymnal or from the overhead sanctuary projectors! *


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

No music. No funeral. No bells and whistles.

I told my wife to put me in a pine box, cremate me on the cheap, and spread me someplace important to her. 

After all, I will be dead; I won't care what happens to my remains.



Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

NTA, let me say that I'm sorry you are going through this. My post sounded pretty ****ish after rereading it. That was not my intent. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

My Dear Hubby told me very clearly that he wanted to be cremated and after that I could do whatever brought me comfort because he'd be gone. I had them sing this song at his funeral:






I myself do not have a preference what people do for my funeral, as I also agree with @farsidejunky -- I'll be gone. The funeral is for the mourners to be comforted. However, I have in my will that people have to mourn for one week before they fight about my stuff.  I would also kind of like this song because I often say this is such a wonderful world:


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Blessed assurance....one of my favorite hymns. And Andrea Bocelli...Con te partiro.

I would like to be cremated and ashes to be scattered. 
White long dress. Nice short service. I don't need anyone one to carry on and on about me. My kids knows who I am and that's what matters.

My sister is not doing well. Her treatment is not working. I can't even speak to her, she is not talking at this moment. I can't even visit because my stupid ass brother in law does not want any one to disturb her. She is weak. My heart hurts for wanting to see her and be next to her. And to at least take a bit of care for her.

I wish you well. And will pray for you.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

As far as the bare bones of it, the last time I arranged a funeral, for my uncle, I decided that it was time for my son to get the lesson I was given at his age. I accompanied my dad and his brother to the funeral director's office, and then that awful trip into the "showroom". My son's reaction was pretty much like my own, macabre. He could not get over the cost. Much like myself. I gave him some instructions; if his mom is around, she calls the shots. If not, I want a very simple graveside service, and I do not want any excess spending. I would rather funds be spent on food and wine to have a party. Not a wake, not a celebration of life, nothing maudlin, I want my friends and family to have a good time. Remember me, but no, I don't want anything somber, I want to be toasted with good booze, a little grass and a fine cigar.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

NextTimeAround said:


> Speaking of hymns, one that I learned at Vacation bible School would be considered these days.
> 
> That is:
> 
> ...


Nope, because the intent was to show that God loves all regardless race.

A person offended by that is ridiculous.


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

No need to plan my funeral, it is for the living so let them have what they want.

If you are waiting until you're dead to hear good music, you are doing it very, very wrong.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

https://youtu.be/2PwoxdnvTQM

https://youtu.be/EXd0rNU3IzU

https://youtu.be/M91Xr2AcdVk

https://youtu.be/N15RZxgIJY4

https://youtu.be/3kPkjghup8E

Some quick choices. I have thought of others, but can't remember them at the moment.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

No nothing for me. I told my wife cremation, no services, songs, funerary expenses of any kind.

If possible to put my ashes in a "Chinese take out box", rather than wasting money on an urn. This way she can keep the money. Do with the ashes whatever, I won't be able to care anyway.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

I want my funeral to be people getting together to have a good time somewhere. I don't really care what they do or what they listen to. 

No service for me. I want to buy a small plot of land in the mountains. Have someone dig a hole, then toss my body in there and cover it. No casket. Just roll my body off into the hole and cover it up. Probably should put a cheap headstone there so nobody thinks its a crime scene. I'm not sure how you would get my body there though. Toss it in the back of someones truck I guess. Someone grab the legs, the other grab the arms, and just throw me in. You would have to do it quickly upon my death before the body starts to smell too much to stomach it.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Cremation for me, the kids can have a service if they want, won't matter to me. My directions call for my ashes to be poured in the creek that runs along my property line. Growing up in this area I spent all my youth afield, hunting, trapping, fishing, hiking, camping, just enjoying the outdoors, so think it fitting to spread my remains thru the neighborhood. lol
Initially I told my kids to pour my ashes into the sump pump crock in the basement since it pumps out into the creek, my daughter didn't like that approach.


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

I’ve told my wife when my times comes, I want top shelf all the way.

Like; two-ply garbage bag and a highway with a view.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

@TheDudeLebowski look up sky burial.
The ultimate recycling plan.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

NextTimeAround said:


> My oncologist is moving me to another cancer therapy which makes me contemplate my mortatlity. I've been thinking about songs at my funeral? Have you chosen any for yourseelf or a loved one?
> 
> Eric Idle says this is the most played song at funerals in the UK:
> 
> ...


 @NextTimeAround I had no clue you were receiving treatment. My thoughts are with you.

Cremation for me. I'd like to come back as a tree (there's all kinds but my new migraine med causes major memory loss!) 

I used to think 'celebration of life' events were dorky but I've come around. I hope people say that I was kind and made them laugh.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

People face death in different ways. 

Personally, I will say to my family what my father said to me: no funeral. Dispose of the body as inexpensively as you can. Don't waste money on funeral homes. 

My biggest care when I die will be that loved ones I leave behind are happy. I don't know what happens in the afterlife, but I'm sure it doesn't depend on what happens to my body in this life.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks all for your well wishes. It is making me change my choice of music.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Andy1001 said:


> @TheDudeLebowski look up sky burial.
> The ultimate recycling plan.


I don't really want to get eaten by birds unless they are chickens. As much chicken as ive eaten, I'll return the favor. But don't really like birds all that much otherwise. 

Really should go the route of the departed in the movie Snatch. I've probably eaten more pork than anything else. "Feed em to the pigs Errol"


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Really should go the route of the departed in the movie Snatch. I've probably eaten more pork than anything else. "Feed em to the pigs Errol"


One of my fave top 5 movies.

Sorry for tj.


----------



## cc48kel (Apr 5, 2017)

I haven't. And It doesn't matter what is done after I'm gone. I wouldn't want a big deal about it anyways. I'm gone! My mom wants to be cremated and my dad wants to be buried in a pod as a tree (I believe he has this arranged).


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

You fight this with all you've got. Preparing, just in case, isn't necessarily a bad idea. Most of us need to do that for our loved ones. 

Do not give up.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I've thought about this song:


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

I suggested my body be donated to forensic criminal science, but if my survivors choose otherwise I won't be around to care.

They leave donated bodies in various murder scenarios, in the trunks of cars, in shallow graves in different climates/seasons, etc. and record the effects over time. Then when a body is found under suspicious circumstances, they can often determine when it was put there. It may sound macabre, but if the data is used to catch a murderer, you've probably saved a life or lives... after you're dead.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

yeah, I could donate my body to cancer research.


----------



## bajaherbie (May 20, 2017)

I had the honor of building my brother's casket, a few years ago I built an infant casket for a niece that lost her newborn child. My brother wanted me to make his too.









Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------

